# Found african grey



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

african grey parrot found in droylsden manchester,it has aring with the number,if you know anyone thats lost one an you know the ring number please get intouch to see if we can get amatch thankyou


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the Parrot society? they maybe able to locate the birds breeder and they may have kept a record of the owner


----------



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

hi yes iv registerd it with john hatward,parrot mag,rspca,on gumtree an the loot,on many forums,iv had afew calls and views but still no owner,


----------



## cheetah1111 (May 31, 2011)

Please tell me your contact address. I lost mine last week.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Never wise to hand out contact details over the net.


----------



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

hi thankyou momentofmadness,i could have just gave my details out,not thinking so thankyou for reminding me im very greatfulkind regards dawn......................... and to cheetah1111 if you know your ring number let me know some of it,anyway if you only lost yours last week it cant be yours iv had it for agood few weeks so it wont be yours...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sure someone lost one on one of the forums I go on, I will try to find the thread (unless Ive just imagined it ).


----------



## Nekkyousha (Jun 24, 2011)

I sold my parrot awhile ago, the owners didn't live close, do you have anymore details? Like any vocal commands it gives? Her name was Cleo and she has learnt to say it, also has some red factor under her wing, I know it's a long shot but I would be horrified if it was her.


----------



## mrs docherty (Sep 3, 2011)

dawn1974 said:


> african grey parrot found in droylsden manchester,it has aring with the number,if you know anyone thats lost one an you know the ring number please get intouch to see if we can get amatch thankyou


hi dawn can you tell me if you still have the african grey i lost mine ring number starts with c and d thankyou mrs docherty


----------



## rudygroves (Sep 6, 2011)

Such a beautiful bird, can you tell me which african grey are you talking about! Is it a Congo Grey or Timneh Grey.


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

I had one... he lived for many years.. then he got out somehow.. it was a sad day.


----------

